# What do i need to snare a rabbit?



## zeringer (Jul 24, 2006)

Well the subject pratty much says it all what do i need to snare a rabbit?

can u give me a list of things and maybe where i could get em


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

www.snareshop.com


----------

